# Grillo: messaggio dal futuro. Dal 2042. Video.



## admin (21 Settembre 2015)

Inquietante video girato da Beppe Grillo ed ambientato nel 2042. Il leader del M5S si è truccato da vecchio ed ha girato un filmato, dal futuro, attraverso il quale racconta 25 anni di governo targato 5 stelle: dal 2017 al 2042.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2015)




----------



## mefisto94 (21 Settembre 2015)

Non ho visto tutto il video. Però se avesse affidato tutto nelle mani di un bravo regista sarebbe venuta fuori una buona cosa (quantomeno originale).


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2015)

Questa è una roba che diventa difficile anche solo commentare.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2015)

La prima cosa che dice è di essere uscito dal carcere da una settimana ...quindi chi ha fatto tutto? I suoi senza di lui?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2015)

Avete colto l ironia della cosa vero ?? ...

No perché quando postiamo cose molto valide fatte dal movimento nessuno commenta e magari in questo Thread in cui il video ha un taglio di veridicità ma ampiamente ironico ci si scandalizza con 19384 commenti ...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Avete colto l ironia della cosa vero ?? ...
> 
> No perché quando postiamo cose molto valide fatte dal movimento nessuno commenta e magari in questo Thread in cui il video ha un taglio di veridicità ma ampiamente ironico ci si scandalizza con 19384 commenti ...




Ironia o meno, per me Grillo, con le sue iniziative, scredita il suo stesso movimento in cui militano tante persone serie.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2015)

Che poi per inciso ... Dice tutte speranze e cose che MAGARI si realizzassero magari ...


----------



## Marilson (21 Settembre 2015)

la cosa piu' abberrante è averlo girato in un laboratorio, quando il M5S è contro la ricerca medica


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ironia o meno, per me Grillo, con le sue iniziative, scredita il suo stesso movimento in cui militano tante persone serie.




Invece io la trovo una cosa molto intelligente e ironica una sorta di " i have a Dream " ... Poi va beh lo sai anche te che è solo una questione di tempo prima che il Movimento vada al governo quindi mio caro Blu preparati


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Settembre 2015)

L'idea del video è carina. Non capisco perché definirlo inquietante. Inquietante è il trucco che si è messo, quello si. E' davvero brutto


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la cosa piu' abberrante è averlo girato in un laboratorio, quando il M5S è contro la ricerca medica



Nel 2042 cambia idea...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Invece io la trovo una cosa molto intelligente e ironica una sorta di " i have a Dream " ... Poi va beh lo sai anche te che è solo una questione di tempo prima che il Movimento vada al governo quindi mio caro Blu preparati



...se il M5S avrà i voti necessari che governi pure ma dubito che accadrà ...almeno NON con il mio voto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...se il M5S avrà i voti necessari che governi pure ma dubito che accadrà ...almeno NON con il mio voto.



Beh , non so cosa deve fare ancora il PD per non avere il tuo voto ... Forse devono arrestare L altra metà che manca ... 

PS: dai Blu oggi sono felice non " litighiamo "


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh , non so cosa deve fare ancora il PD per non avere il tuo voto ... Forse devono arrestare L altra metà che manca ...
> 
> PS: dai Blu oggi sono felice non " litighiamo "



Ti deluderò...io non sono a favore di Renzi, che NON è di sinistra. Comunque nessun "litigio" stai tranquillo.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2015)

Livelli di degrado mai toccati in 154 anni di storia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Livelli di degrado mai toccati in 154 anni di storia.



E la miseria, addirittura? Capisco, le antipatie, il livore, il disprezzo e quel che si vuole. Ma certi commenti veramente li trovo insensati.

Secondo te il dregado maggiore in 154 anni di storia dell'Italia è veramente rappresentato in questo video?


----------



## Nicco (21 Settembre 2015)

Finché ha il trucco sembra quasi simpatico, che 25 anni di galera gli abbiano fatto bene?


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Settembre 2015)

Tutta farina del sacco di Casaleggio e associati

Brrr, quell'uomo mi mette i brividi, lui e le sue sciocchezze futuristiche


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma posso fare una domanda .. ma l'avete visto il video ? avete sentito cosa dice ? .. non penso perché quello che dice è quello che tutti si auspicano.. un italia vivibile un italia fiorente e ricca... ovviamente e lo dico ancora il video è ironico ma con un taglio alla " i have a dream " e onestamente non ci trovo nulla di così degradante .. anzi... 

poi se come sempre vogliamo parlare per partito (  ) preso ..allora ok.. ma soffermarsi ad ascoltare anche qualcosa che non vi piace di principio non lo trovo un ostacolo così insormontabile .. 

io penso che chi ha commentato il video in negativo neanche ha perso 3 minuti per vederlo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ti deluderò...io non sono a favore di Renzi, che NON è di sinistra. Comunque nessun "litigio" stai tranquillo.



comunque non mi è chiara una cosa ..quelli di destra ci danno dei comunisti ( nessuno è più comunista di voi ) quelli di Sinistra di danno dei fascisti .. allora .. parlatene tra di voi ...

sai cosa mi rende speranzoso per il futuro .. che la partiticità con il M5S andrà a sparire e rimarrà un gruppo di lavoro apolitico per il bene collettivo... 
Non esisteranno più le destre e le sinistre non ce ne sarà più bisogno e tutto questo lo si raggiunge come ?? in 2 modi : 

1 Il più importante.. TOGLIERE I SOLDI ALLA POLITICA ..tu togli i soldi e anche i tuoi amici di " Sinistra Ecologia e libertà " che fanno i finti comunisti poi mettono le centrali in puglia.. scappano.. loro non solo li per il mio e tuo bene , loro sono li per i loro schifosi soldi.. 

2 con i fatti ... il M5S in 2 anni ha dimostrato con I FATTI che non dicono le balle come Renzusconi ... 

quindi l'ho detto e lo ripeto.. oramai c'è sempre più gente che si sta convincendo a votare il M5S ma non perchè siano i più belli e i più bravi ma semplicemente perchè è IL GIUSTO ..se lavori per la gente stai con la gente e lavori bene le persone ti premiano ...

e cosi sarà , il movimento andrà al governo è solo una questione di tempo.. moriranno tutti i vecchi bacucchi che guardano il TG5 e RAI 1 e a quel punto arriverà la nuova generazione che dovrà raccogliere le ceneri di 30 anni di malapolitica e dovrà ricostruire questo paese .. 

è solo una questione di tempo .


----------



## Nicco (22 Settembre 2015)

Ora che lo riguardo, è proprio una americanata in bello stile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2015)

Io non ci vedo niente di tanto scandaloso, ha esposto una sorta di programma politico nella finzione storica di un venticinquennio pentastellato, il fatto che magari non abbia diffuso questo programma per iscritto, sul web, non vuol dire che sia un'aberrazione della dignità umana e intellettuale come certi commenti sembrano dire. Ridicolo? Sia pure ridicolo, sta di fatto che il M5S è quanto di più serio c'è in Italia se paragonato al PD di Renzi o alla destra(?) berlusconiana e come per le europee e per le regionali non avrò dubbi nel dare il mio voto ai 5 stelle.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Settembre 2015)

Avanspettacolo, roba da bagaglino


----------



## Doctore (22 Settembre 2015)

l'isis avrebbe fatto di meglio


----------



## dyablo65 (22 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> comunque non mi è chiara una cosa ..quelli di destra ci danno dei comunisti ( nessuno è più comunista di voi ) quelli di Sinistra di danno dei fascisti .. allora .. parlatene tra di voi ...
> 
> sai cosa mi rende speranzoso per il futuro .. che la partiticità con il M5S andrà a sparire e rimarrà un gruppo di lavoro apolitico per il bene collettivo...
> Non esisteranno più le destre e le sinistre non ce ne sarà più bisogno e tutto questo lo si raggiunge come ?? in 2 modi :
> ...



uno dei vecchi bacucchi ti ringrazia e ti saluta , pero' non fare caso alla mia mano , e' chiusa ma l'indice e il mignolo sono sollevati.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> uno dei vecchi bacucchi ti ringrazia e ti saluta , pero' non fare caso alla mia mano , e' chiusa ma l'indice e il mignolo sono sollevati.



No dai hahaha ..era per dire , era per sottolineare il cambio generazionale ahahaha comunque la figura del " non fare caso alla mia mano , e' chiusa ma l'indice e il mignolo sono sollevati " è un colpo di genio ahaha ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io non ci vedo niente di tanto scandaloso, ha esposto una sorta di programma politico nella finzione storica di un venticinquennio pentastellato, il fatto che magari non abbia diffuso questo programma per iscritto, sul web, non vuol dire che sia un'aberrazione della dignità umana e intellettuale come certi commenti sembrano dire. Ridicolo? Sia pure ridicolo, sta di fatto che il M5S è quanto di più serio c'è in Italia se paragonato al PD di Renzi o alla destra(?) berlusconiana e come per le europee e per le regionali non avrò dubbi nel dare il mio voto ai 5 stelle.



Amen fratello ....amen


----------



## Danielsan (22 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io non ci vedo niente di tanto scandaloso, ha esposto una sorta di programma politico nella finzione storica di un venticinquennio pentastellato, il fatto che magari non abbia diffuso questo programma per iscritto, sul web, non vuol dire che sia un'aberrazione della dignità umana e intellettuale come certi commenti sembrano dire. Ridicolo? Sia pure ridicolo, sta di fatto che *il M5S è quanto di più serio c'è in Italia se paragonato al PD di Renzi o alla destra(?) berlusconiana* e come per le europee e per le regionali non avrò dubbi nel dare il mio voto ai 5 stelle.



Penso che il punto sia proprio questo.

PS: Subito cosi pensavo fosse Ruggero De Ceglie.


----------



## dyablo65 (22 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No dai hahaha ..era per dire , era per sottolineare il cambio generazionale ahahaha comunque la figura del " non fare caso alla mia mano , e' chiusa ma l'indice e il mignolo sono sollevati " è un colpo di genio ahaha ...


----------

